# Weltrekord geknackt



## Leif (15. November 2006)

Hi @ all.
Der Weltrekord ist mal wieder geknackt worden !

schaut hier!!!


Neuer Karpfen-Weltrekord

76 Pfund 328 Gramm: „Der Narbige“ konnte in der französischen Teichanlage „Graviers“ erneut mit Rekordgewicht gefangen werden.

Von Henning Stühring

Wie die englische Angler-Webseite total-fishing.com am 14. November 2006 berichtete, konnte Pete Fitzsimmonds den Riesen-Rüssler landen. Die Waage pendelte sich bei 84 englischen Pfund (lb) und 8 Unzen (oz) ein.

Der 34-jährige Liverpooler befischte den Kapitalen auf größerer Entfernung. Pro Tag fütterte er 2 Kilo Boilies an. Schlussendlich fiel der Brocken in der letzten Nacht des Frankreichurlaubs auf einen „Nutrabaits Trigga“-Boilie mit einem „Elite Baits Christmas Cracker“-Boilie herein.

In der Teichanlage des Betreibers Luke Moffatt konnte der „Scarred Fish“ in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach gelandet werden.

Quelle: www.fischundfang.de


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Hier noch die Seite des Gewässers, wo er gefangen wurde!


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

hmm...hatte im netz mal einen aus rumänien gefunden, der hatte so weit ich mich erinnere 84 pfund...da waren die grössten karpfen weltweit gelistet (die auch per angel gefangen wurden). habe eben mal geschaut, aber finde die seite leider nicht mehr


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich habe mich jetzt einfach auf die Fisch & Fang Redaktion berufen.
Wenns net stimmt, weiß ich auch net.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

nee nee, kann ja sein das es keine offiziellen weltrekorde waren und sich nur auf die berichte und ehrlichkeit der angler vertrauten! weil so weit ich mich erinnern kann, waren da spiegler und schuppis als weltrekord gelistet, und auf der seite waren noch weitaus mehr die höhere gewichte erzielten!


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu?! |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich bereits das Gewässer oder den Fischnamen dazu höre, kratzt mich das nur noch herzlich wenig. Denn ich find´s einfach bescheuert, einen Puffkarpfen der bereits Rekordgewicht hatte, bei jedem erneuten Fang mit noch mehr Gewicht wiederrum als "Rekord" zu feiern. 

Hinzu kommen dann die albernen Meldungen, mit welchem Boilie der Fisch "überlistet" wurde, sowas hängt mir persönlich total zum Hals raus... klingt immer, als wäre gerade dieser Boilie ursächlich für den Fang verantwortlich gewesen... Bullshit... #q 

Dagegen hätte die Meldung für mich eine ganz andere Qualität, wenn ein solcher Fisch BEISPIELSWEISE in einem großen Fluss oder Kanal gefangen worden wäre.


----------



## sunny (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Na toll|uhoh: . Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler und möchte den Fang auch nicht schlecht reden. 

Aber da wird ein Karpfen, der Weltrekordgewicht hat, in einem *See *gefangen, wieder ausgesetzt, wieder drei oder was weiß ich wie viele Monate mit Boilies vollgestopft, erneut gefangen und evtl. wieder als Weltrekord deklariert. Das ist ja nen Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Mir hat es auch irgendwie gestunken.
Forellenrekorde aus Anlagen in Deutschland zählen ja auch net.
Aber Karpfen aus Boiliemastzuchten wohl....


----------



## bennie (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich sag nur Deutsche Großkarpfen bei den "Profis" .....


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Was meinst du damit?
Oder gib mir bitte nen link wo ich mich durchlesen kan.


----------



## bennie (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

sekunde, ich suche diese Meldung mal...


----------



## noose (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



sunny schrieb:


> Na toll|uhoh: . Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler und möchte den Fang auch nicht schlecht reden.
> 
> Aber da wird ein Karpfen, der Weltrekordgewicht hat, in einem *See *gefangen, wieder ausgesetzt, wieder drei oder was weiß ich wie viele Monate mit Boilies vollgestopft, erneut gefangen und evtl. wieder als Weltrekord deklariert. Das ist ja nen Armutszeugnis.



|evil:

Ganz meine Meinung, da wird der Karpfen Monate lang gemästet um dann wieder mit nem Rekordgewicht gefangen zu werden.
Und sich dann wundern wenn Peta & Co. gegen uns Angler mobil machen....


:v


----------



## bennie (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2005/09/pelzer60/index.shtml

sowas hier..... Karpfen mit Namen... kleiner See, Wochenlang angeln...

oder auch der Weltrekord Schuppi... aus einem 6ha Pool.. das sagt mir schon alles


irgendwie ist da das Thema verfehlt worden oder?


----------



## noworkteam (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

bis heute dachte ich, man geht angeln....

_Pro Tag fütterte er 2 Kilo Boilies an.._

Die Menge müsste doch reichen um die eine oder andere Weihnachtsgans ebenfalls aufzublasen...

_Schlussendlich fiel der Brocken in der letzten Nacht des Frankreichurlaubs auf einen „Nutrabaits Trigga“-Boilie mit einem „Elite Baits Christmas Cracker“-Boilie herein._

Scheinen ja richtige Gourment´s zusein,.., wobei wenn ich bei einem meiner Kunde zum Einsatz fahre, hab ich immer ein Stück Brötchen dabei,..,mittlerweile frisst mir der zugegeben kleine Karpfen das Brötchen aus den Fingern,.., gibt es auch einfach strukturierte Karpfen..???

nur noch eine Frage: warum heisst es immer carp carp und wieder carp warum nicht einfach Karpfen ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

ich fahr ja auch nicht zum codfish-hunting sondern zum Dorschangeln...

aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema

Nichts für ungut wünscht

Noworkteam


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Tja, sehe ich auch so: das ist ein Karpfenkarussel (das da), mit jeder Runde mehr Zuladung drauf. Sowas hat mit dem Naturerlebnis Fischen und Jagen nicht mehr viel gemein #d


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich bereits das Gewässer oder den Fischnamen dazu höre, kratzt mich das nur noch herzlich wenig. Denn ich find´s einfach bescheuert, einen Puffkarpfen der bereits Rekordgewicht hatte, bei jedem erneuten Fang mit noch mehr Gewicht wiederrum als "Rekord" zu feiern.
> 
> ...


 


|good: |good: |good: |good: 



Außerdem soooo groß und schwer sieht der gar net aus |supergri 

Und eigentlich dachte ich das hier schonmal jemand nen Link gepostet hat mit nem Schuppi mit 80+ !  Naja kann mich auch täuschen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Hui großer "narber"
Aber so richtig schön sieht er nicht aus :v
(der Karpfen)


----------



## Gloin (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

jepp!
kann mich den vor-posts nur anschließen. ich halte auch nichts von derart gemästeten (und überzüchteten?) karpfen.
oftmals sind schon 40+ tiere nicht mehr schön anzusehen,da sie  im grunde nichts als ein ganz-körper-bauch sind...#d
da gefiel mir der 90cm schuppi bei einem gewicht von 15pfd,den ich letzte jahr gefangen hab doch wesentlich besser#6
ich finde,man sollte mal langsam wegkommen von dieser rekord- jagd,die ja nicht zuletzt durch abenteuer-berichte epischen ausmaßes aus vielen fachzeitschriften (stichwort carp mirror) angeheitzt wird !!!


----------



## AK74 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

gibt dem narbigen ein gnadenschuss|gr: |gr: |gr:


----------



## Malte (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



AK74 schrieb:


> gibt dem narbigen ein gnadenschuss|gr: |gr: |gr:


Was meinst du wie alle aufschreien, wenn den einer an seine Hühner verfüttert
:q


----------



## AK74 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

den schrei werd ich warscheinlich in pfaffenhofen hören|supergri 
aber im ernst das ist ne saurei was die mit dem tier machen


----------



## Heilbutt (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Hab soeben beschlossen auch mal dorthin zu fahren,
und mein Glück auf "den Narbigen" zu versuchen.
Falls es ihn bis dahin noch nicht zerissen hat!!??!!

Mit meinen "White-Bread-with-yellow-sausage-garlic-
and-a-little-bit-nutella-flavoured-boilies" lieg ich doch
wohl geeenau richtig, oder??????????????????????

 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Und wenn Du ihn gefangen hast, würd mich ernsthaft interessieren, ob die Filets von so nem großen karpfen auch noch schmecken! :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Und HIER: http://www.lukemoffatt.com/carp/carp_mainlake.htm
ist der neue 
seit anfang november steht der record bei
38,02 KG
Und zur abwechslung ist es mal ein anderer Fisch!!!

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Fischbox (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und HIER: http://www.lukemoffatt.com/carp/carp_mainlake.htm
> ist der neue
> seit anfang november steht der record bei
> 38,02 KG
> Und zur abwechslung ist es mal ein anderer Fisch!!!



Das lässt sich "der Narbige" bestimmt nicht lange bieten. Ich denke er wird sich demnächst wieder an einie Selbsthakmontage(?) schmeissen....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> Der Weltrekord ist mal wieder geknackt worden !
> 
> schaut hier!!!
> ...


 

Junge Junge dann ist der ja in 14 Tagen das 2. mal gefangen worden, das 2. mal mit etwa 300gr mehr!!!
wie doof muß der sein??
oder wie gut die Boilies??

naja, wie auch immer, Carp-Puff läßt grüßen...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Der "Scarred Fish" ist der "Narbige"... 

Sieht man recht deutlich auf dem Bild... #h






Quelle: lukemoffat.com

Der Fisch wirkt dadurch so, als wäre er aus zwei Hälften zusammengesetzt, ein wenig frankensteinlike...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich könnte auch k***** wenn ich sowas lese. Die geben den Karpfen doch tatsächlich Namen. Und wenn ein Fisch schon mehrere Male gefangen wurde und die Angler dann nur diesen einen wollen find ich das noch bekloppter. Der kann auf natürlichem weg nicht jeden monat ein halbes Kilo zunehmen. Das ist nunmal nicht möglich. Da zählt für mich sogar nen 60er Hecht oder Aal mehr als so etwas.


----------



## noworkteam (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

sind ja schon fette teile auf der rekord-website...

an meinen pc steht intel inside, auf die karpfen könnte man airbag inside draufkleben,.., 

spass beiseite...

wir sollten uns nicht über den narbigen lustig machen,..
schliesslich hat er schon eine schwere kindheit hinter sich
("iss mein kind,..,bolies sind gut für dich.."), 
weiterhin konnte der für dieses gewässer zuständige fisch-pychologe eindeutig 
das stockholm-syndrom an dem "kugel-karpfen" feststellen:

wiki:

_Unter dem *Stockholm-Syndrom* versteht die Wissenschaft ein psychologisches Phänomen, _
_bei dem Opfer von __Geiselnahmen__ ein positives emotionales Verhältnis zu ihren Entführern aufbauen. _
_Dies kann dazu führen, dass das Opfer mit den Tätern sympathisiert. _
_Es kann sogar darin münden, dass Täter und Opfer sich ineinander verlieben oder kooperieren._

Daher wird dem user "heilbutt" dringend davon abgeraten, 
sich auf die tour zubegeben, nicht das wir hier nachher 
ein foto sehen wo beide hand in hand, sorry,
hand in flosse die uferböschung entlang flanieren......:q ....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Der "Scarred Fish" ist der "Narbige"...
> 
> Sieht man recht deutlich auf dem Bild... #h
> 
> ...


 
jo, hab ich beim erneuten betrachten der meldung auch gesehen...
aber erstaunlich find ich das er dann ja in nichtmal 14 tagen fast 400gr zunahm...
gut bei 2 kg boilies am tag...

grüße

mirco


----------



## noworkteam (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

ach watt bolies,..,
immer fein ein 450g grundblei in der hand halten, und kurz vor dem anlanden dem fetten karpfen das prinzip der franzöischen gänsemästerei nahebringen.... und schon klappt das mit den 400g pro woche....

Ironie aus...

was für eine motivation muss ich mitbringen, um das tier zwecks "ich habe mein rekord-foto" mehrfach zu prostituieren ?

bin ich dann noch ein angler, eventuell einer der sich der hege und den tierschutz fischereischein-technisch verschrieben hat?

gibt es eventuell auch jäger, welche mit kleinkaliber oder gummigeschoss auf die pirsch gehen um ein foto zu erhaschen?

ode liegt es eigentlich nur an mir, weil ich das angeln mit dem grundsätzlichen verbinde,..,fische fangen und anschliessend fische essen ??


fragen über fragen #c 
noworkteam

nein ich schlage nicht alles ab 5 cm ab,..,nur zur info


----------



## bennie (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

boar ey, Dorfmatratzen


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob es Jäger gibt, 
die C&R betreiben!?
Aber ich kenn keinen der mit Betäubungsgewehr auf die Jagd geht!


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Malte schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob es Jäger gibt,
> die C&R betreiben!?
> Aber ich kenn keinen der mit Betäubungsgewehr auf die Jagd geht!



Über den Spruch brauchen wir jetzt nicht weiter reden, hmm?! #d


----------



## noworkteam (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



bennie schrieb:


> boar ey, Dorfmatratzen


 

was sollen uns diese drei wörter sagen ??? #c 

wie wäre es mal ganze sätze zuschreiben,...das wäre 

boar ey voll krass alder , oder ???


noworkteam


----------



## Ronen (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



> Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob es Jäger gibt,
> die C&R betreiben!?
> Aber ich kenn keinen der mit Betäubungsgewehr auf die Jagd geht!



manche schreiben echt nen Blödsinn zusammen....

...echt unglaublich!


----------



## Ben_koeln (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Wat es nicht alles gibt! 

Wußte gar nicht das es auch Karpfen-Puffs gibt! #d 

Na ja, scheint ja genug Fan´s zu geben! Lt. Homepage ist 2007 schon ausgebucht!!

Na ja, wem´s Spaß macht........


----------



## Malte (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Anscheinend hätte ich Achtung Ironie dazu schreiben sollen#d


----------



## Case (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Find das irgendwie traurig. Armer Karpfen, der verdammt ist sich zum neuen Rekord zu fressen.

Case


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Case schrieb:


> Find das irgendwie traurig. Armer Karpfen, der verdammt ist sich zum neuen Rekord zu fressen.
> 
> Case


 
Genau meine Meinung Case.


----------



## mauriangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Armes Tier aber erlich gesagt würd ich den auch zurücksetzen


----------



## Leif (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Un er wurde mal wieder erneut geknackt.

Quelle www.fischundfang.de

Karpfen-Weltrekorde in Serie

Innerhalb von wenigen Wochen wurde zum zweiten Mal der Karpfen-Weltrekord in Frankreich geknackt.

Von Henning Stühring

Am 30. November konnte der britische Golf-Profi Gary Hagues den 87lb 2oz (39,519 kg) schweren Fisch in den „Rainbow Lakes“ bei Bordeaux landen.

Bereits Mitte November 2006 überlistet Pete Fitzsimmons den bis dahin schwersten Karpfen der Welt in der französischen Teichanlage „Graviers“ mit 84lb 8oz (38,328 kg).

Gery Hagues hatte den aktuellen Rekordfisch bereits vor einem Jahr an der Angel – damals wog der Brocken 83lb 8oz (37,875 kg). „Der Fisch kämpfte diesmal stärker als letztes Jahr. Sicher wird er noch weiter wachsen“, schwärmte der 34-jährige Golfer aus Derbyshire gegenüber Journalisten der Tageszeitung „The Sun“. Der Drill dauerte 30 Minuten. Der erste 80-Pfünder ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Das Bild des Fangs brachte ein Golfmagazin.

http://www.golfmagic.com/news/images/hagues.jpg






Das soll er wohl sein


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ach ja die Diskussion über die Karpfen-Puffs...
Find ich ja doch eher arm...
Ich denke dass diejenigen, die solch ein Gewässer noch nie besucht haben sich lieber etwas zurückhalten sollten!
Denn Karpfen aus solchen Seen werden mit einem verächtlichem Wink abgetan, andererseits ist es Gang und Gebe sich auf den Bodden zum vermeitlichen Meter-Hecht guiden zu lassen. Auch in Spanien oder Italien sind die meisten auf dem Weg zum 2m Waller ohne Guide ziemlich aufgeschmissen. 
Wenn ich an so einen kommerziellen See fahre, erarbeite ich mir meine Fische wenigstens selber, was Location und demnach die Wahl des Spots betrifft...
Denn auch dort springen einem die Carps nicht so ohne weiteres auf die Matte!!!
Und mal ehrlich, was ist denn ein Karpfenpuff???
Ist das ein künstlich besetztes Gewässer? Denn wenn ja, dann dürfte man wirklich nur Rekordfische aus Flüssen zählen! Denn jeder Vereinssee wird besetzt, und damit dürften ja die meisten in einem Puff-See fischen!!!
Auf das C&R Thema möchte ich nicht näher eingehen, aber wenn man seine fänge (C&R vorausgesetzt) dokumentiert, wird man feststellen, dass es Fische gibt, die man immer wieder fängt. So habe ich dieses Jahr einen Karpfen 5X gefangen! Und auch bei Hecht und Zander gibt es einige mir bekannte Fische!
Natürlich ist es in einem Gewässer in dem es solche Fische gibt, und die unter einem entsprechenden Befischungsdruck stehen nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis solche Fische auch gefangen werden, allerdings kennen diese Fische auch die gängigen Methoden, hier wird es so abgetan, als könne jeder diesen Fisch fangen. Und wenn ich dann Dinge von Brötchen und so lese, dann will ich mal sehen, wie viele ernsthafte Karpfen von diesen Menschen gefangen wurden...
Zudem habe ich hier Dinge gelesen wie "Blei in der Hand" oder "vor dem wiegen gemästet" , ich denke dass ein ernsthafter Angler so etwas nicht nötig hat!!!!
Dann wird es von manchen so verstanden, dass der Fisch mit täglich 2kg Boillies gemästet wurde... Bitte... Überlegt euch doch mal was ein beispielsweise 15kg Fisch am Tag so schafft... Dabei werdet ihr feststellen, dass 2kg pro Tag auf 3 Ruten verteilt fast nix ist! Wenn ich einen Nachmittag mit der Kopfrute fische, fliegt mehr Futter ins Wasser als bei einer Weekend Session! Sieht nur mehr aus, denn wie lange braucht man wohl um 2kg Stippfutter ins Wasser zu werfen, und dann überlegt mal wie lange ich brauche um 2kg Boillies zu sticken?!...

Außerdem finde ich es eher schön, wenn ich Fische mehrmals fange, so sehe ich doch, dass sie von mir gut behandelt wurden, und alles ohne größere Komplikationen weggesteckt haben!!!
Naja im Großen und Ganzen finde ich es doch eher traurig, dass solche Fische hier schlechtgeredet werden (Neid?????). Wenn ihr solch einen Fisch (wo auch immer) fangt, erwartet ihr doch sicherlich auch andere Reaktionen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Also ich z.b. mache diese Fische nicht runter...
nur ich denke das auch mit weniger als 2kg boilies am tag sehr gut gefüttert und gefangen werden kann.
ich z.b fische viel an einem kanal mit sehr gutem carp bestand und füttere pro platz für 3 ruten gerade mal 500-750 gr bolies und etwas partikel....
wo ich dir absolut zustimme ist das es auch MICH glücklich macht wenn ich einen fisch zwei oder dreimal fange, gerade weil man dann sieht das es ihm gut geht und er alles sehr gut überstanden hat und es auch wieder tut...

und wo ich dir ebenfalls zustimme ist das auch an einem "puff" der fisch erarbeitet werden muß, denn nicht das tackle fängt die fische, sondern die vorbereitung und das know how das da hinter steht.
Und wenn jemand meint es reicht n eimer partikel abzuschütten und einige murmeln hinterher zu schmeißen dann hat er keine ahnung.
sicherlich fängt er ein fisch oder zwei oder drei aber richtig große karpfen (ab 25 pfd) sind wirklich "anspruchsvolle" sportfische...

Grüße

mirco


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Tut wirklich gut zu wissen, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht allein dastehe!!!
Ok, an unseren Gewässern darf in der Regel nur mit 2 Ruten gefischt werden, aber im Spätsommer, Frühherbst, können bei mir schon mal gern 2kg Futter ihren Weg ins Wasser finden (Hauptsächlich Pellets in allen möglichen Formen und Größen, max. ca. 50 Boillies...).
Aber ich denke, jeder seriöser Karpfenangler weiß, wovon ich gesprochen habe.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> .........
> Außerdem finde ich es eher schön, wenn ich Fische mehrmals fange, so sehe ich doch, dass sie von mir gut behandelt wurden, und alles ohne größere Komplikationen weggesteckt haben!!!
> ...........
> 
> In diesem Sinne




Du erwartest jetzt aber nicht, dass Du für diese Einstellung auch noch Lob und Huldigung erfährst#d #d - oder|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

nächstes Jahr knackt der Narbige dann wieder seinen eigenen Weltrekord erneut wenn er 127 Gramm schwerer geworden ist ... #d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Da werden sich ja etwa 100 Angler geärgert haben, dass sie ihn zu früh gefangen haben. Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. 

Was war noch gleich ein Angelpuff? Nur schade, dass die N...e in diesem Fall nicht freiwillig mitmacht - und noch nicht mal Geld damit verdient!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es eher schön, wenn ich Fische mehrmals fange, so sehe ich doch, dass sie von mir gut behandelt wurden, und alles ohne größere Komplikationen weggesteckt haben!!!
> Naja im Großen und Ganzen finde ich es doch eher traurig, dass solche Fische hier schlechtgeredet werden (Neid?????). Wenn ihr solch einen Fisch (wo auch immer) fangt, erwartet ihr doch sicherlich auch andere Reaktionen.


Aaaaaaaallliiiiii... :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Diese Einstellung zu Angeln und zum Umgang von *Lebewesen *ist für mich nur noch *abstoßend* und* widerlich* #d


----------



## Achim_68 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

So bevor es hier losgeht möchte ich Euch alle noch einmal auf die Bekanntmachung von gestern hinweisen.
Es sollte hier primär um Fangberichte/ Meldungen aller Art zum Thema Angeln/ etc. gehen. Das Für und Wieder von Catch & Release wurde hier an Board schon hinlänglich diskutiert und jedesmal nach ätzenden Auseinandersetzungen und wüsten Beschimpfungen ohne Ergebnis  abgebrochen. 
Deshalb mein Rat: Tragt Eure endlosen Auseinandersetzungen nicht hier an Board aus, sonst werden wir eingreifen, die Diskussion beenden und die Streithähne verwarnen. Es gibt in den unendlichen Weiten des WWW bestimmt einen Platz für C & R - Diskussionen...der ist aber nicht mehr im Anglerboard. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständniss!


Achim_68
Boardmoderator


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Also gut:

Schöööööööööööööööner Fisch! Und soooooo liiiiieeeeb, dass man ihn ab und zu zum Streicheln ans Ufer holt und nachguckt, ob er auch schön gewachsen ist. 

Isses so recht? Sollen wir so weitermachen?

:q :q :q |clown: :q :q :q​


----------



## Achim_68 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



> Schöööööööööööööööner Fisch



reicht absolut. 


Den Rest könnt ihr via PM ausmachen, oder ihr trefft Euch mal Privat und diskutiert die C&R Sache aus!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

_Schöööööööner Fisch!_

(...ich muss noch etwas üben hier im neuen Streichelboard!)


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Um genau sowas zu vermeiden hat man dieses bescheuert Gesetz mit der "sinvollen" Verwertung erlassen. 
Aber ehrlich, das ist ja als ob du nen Schwein Mästest es dann in den Wald, jagst es immer mal wieder niederschiesst, wiegst dann wieder aufpeppelst und wieder in den Wald schickst und weiter fütterst.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Psssssst!!! Schööööner Fisch! Guuuuter Angler! Ruhe jetzt!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ob ich mal einen neuen Thread zum Thema C+R eröffne|kopfkrat 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das die Diskussion an langen Winterabenden für Entspannung sorgen könnte_


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Verzeihung "Schöööner Fisch" hat zwar im Leben noch keine natürliche Nahrung zu sich genommen und würde wahrscheinlich geräuchrt noch nach Scopex und Tutti Frutti schmecken aber Schööööner Fisch.


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Psssssst!!! Schööööner Fisch! Guuuuter Angler! Ruhe jetzt!




Was willst du mit deinen Sticheleien erreichen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Achim_68 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Um genau sowas zu vermeiden hat man dieses bescheuert Gesetz mit der "sinvollen" Verwertung erlassen.
> Aber ehrlich, das ist ja als ob du nen Schwein Mästest es dann in den Wald, jagst es immer mal wieder niederschiesst, wiegst dann wieder aufpeppelst und wieder in den Wald schickst und weiter fütterst.





> Psssssst!!! Schööööner Fisch! Guuuuter Angler! Ruhe jetzt!



#6 #6 #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaallliiiiii... :q


 
Der versucht sich an seine eigene Signatur zu halten. :q


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Huhu... 

Da die Diskussion ja mittlerweile eher um Karpfenpuffs bzw. kommerziell bewirtschaftete Angelanlagen ging, meine Meinung dazu:

Soll jeder machen, wie er mag - ich verurteile deswegen keinen Angler oder schätze ihn als einen "schlechteren" oder "fauleren" oder sonstwie "anderen" Angler ein. Die Fische müssen genauso erst einmal geangelt werden und springen nicht an den Haken. Alles richtig und von der Problematik her sicherlich auch teilweise mit den sogenannten Forellenseen vergleichbar.

ABER: Ich finde es halt nur bekloppt, ein und denselben Fisch aus einer solchen Anlage immer wieder als Rekord zu melden, nachdem er wieder gefangen wurde. Das ist für mich hirnrissig und hat nichts mit der Praxis des Zurücksetzens oder anderen möglicherweise diskussionswürdigen Punkten zu tun.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> Da die Diskussion ja mittlerweile eher um Karpfenpuffs bzw. kommerziell bewirtschaftete Angelanlagen ging, meine Meinung dazu:
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt die Unterschiede nicht ganz so groß:

Wenn ein Teil der Anglerschaft ein und den selben Fisch lieber 20x fängt, drillt, landet, wiegt, vermisst, fotografiert und die andere ihn lieber einmal ißt, dann ist das Gewässer, in dem er lebt eher zweitrangiger Natur. 

Ob der nämlich in einem Karpfenpuff lebt oder im Rhein ist doch dem Vorgang nach kein Unterschied. Das Ziel ist doch beides Mal das gleiche.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt die Unterschiede nicht ganz so groß:
> 
> Wenn ein Teil der Anglerschaft ein und den selben Fisch lieber 20x fängt, drillt, landet, wiegt, vermisst, fotografiert und die andere ihn lieber einmal ißt, dann ist das Gewässer, in dem er lebt eher zweitrangiger Natur.
> 
> Ob der nämlich in einem *Karpfenpuff lebt oder im Rhein* ist doch dem Vorgang nach kein Unterschied. Das Ziel ist doch beides Mal das gleiche.


 
Ist der Rhein kein Karpfenpuff ;+ ;+ ?????

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........das es manchmal das "rheinste" Vergnügen ist


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> ... wenn ein Teil der Anglerschaft ein und den selben Fisch lieber 20x fängt, drillt, landet, wiegt, vermisst, fotografiert und die andere ihn lieber einmal ißt, dann ist das Gewässer, in dem er lebt eher zweitrangiger Natur. ...



Darüber wollten wir doch nicht mehr reden, hmm? Sonst kommen wir unweigerlich wieder zu einem Punkt, an den wir nicht mehr kommen sollen...


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Darüber wollten wir doch nicht mehr reden, hmm? Sonst kommen wir unweigerlich wieder zu einem Punkt, an den wir nicht mehr kommen sollen...


 
Das Problem ist weniger, OB wir drüber reden, sondern WIE wir drüber reden. 

Leider ist das Thema auch tangiert von Ideologie. Insofern sind es auch unsere beiden Standpunkte. Und Ideologen können nunmal nicht sachlich sein, sobald die Ideologie angekratzt wird. Ich will mich davon nicht freisprechen. Ich erwarte eigentlich nur die gleiche Bereitschaft zur Selbstkritik auf der Gegenseite. 

Wir reden ziemlich offen, aktiv und intensiv über "zu reges "Entnahmeverhalten". Sobald wir über die andere Sache reden, wird es ziemlich schnell laut. Inzwischen tauchen nun die ersten auf, die gar nicht mehr das Thema angehen, sondern mich.


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine vernünftige Diskussion über C&R genau so zum Karpfenageln gehört wie eine Abhakmatte.
Aber dann bitte in einem Thema welches auch als solches benannt wurde. 
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Fangmeldung hier schon den Zündstoff dafür birgt
sind die unzähligen anderen C&R Diskussionen bei anderen Fangmeldungen schon langsam nervig.
Ich werde der Letzte sein, der irgend etwas löscht oder einschreitet wenn alles in vernünftigen Bahnen verläuft.#h #h #h 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine vernünftige Diskussion über C&R genau so zum Karpfenageln gehört wie eine Abhakmatte.
> Aber dann bitte in einem Thema welches auch als solches benannt wurde.
> Abgesehen davon, dass diese Fangmeldung hier schon den Zündstoff dafür birgt
> sind die unzähligen anderen C&R Diskussionen bei anderen Fangmeldungen schon langsam nervig.
> ...


 
DANKE!!!!!
Denn auch das ist immer wieder zündstoff...
Meiner meinung nach sollte JEDER der den gedanken hat mit dem karpfen angeln anzufangen ZUERST eine abhakmatte kaufen sollte.
und das BEVOR er (oder auch sie) sich für 600,- fox piepen kauft...
Was auf einigen fotos "live" zu sehen war, und als ich es anmerkte ich mir von einem "minderjährigen" erzählen lassen mußte ich solle mal nen kakao trinken und um 18 Uhr ins bett oder zu mutti auf den schoß wo ich hingehöre!!!!#d #d #d 
Wo ist denn bloß der anstand geblieben...
Als ich in dem alter war habe ich nicht solche töne gespuckt.
Aber die "anonymität" im Netz läßt ja einige quasi über sich hinauswachsen und denken sie wären sonst wer :v 
Naja wie dem auch sei...

Sportliche grüße

mirco


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Sehe das ähnlich.
Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Bin wohl ein recht intensiver Verfechter von C&R aber wenn jemand meint dass ein 30pf. Karpfen doch sooo  lecker ist, dann soll er ihn essen... Damit wird er wohl nie mein Freund, aber naja...
Sehe das genauso wie Boot angler, für mich ist nur derjenige als Karpfenangler anzusehen, der auch ne Abhakmatte besitzt! Bin ja sogar am überlegen, ob ich nicht auch zum Hecht und Zanderfischen ne leichte Matte mitnehmen soll...
Ertappe mich grad selbst dabei, wie ich schon wieder mit C&R anfange...
Ja das Thema Tacklewahn... Hatte das vor ca. 4 Wochen bei der ccc schon mal... 
Scheint heute teilweise echt vorrangiges Ziel zu sein, das neuste Tackle zu besitzen. Habe zwar selbst auch recht ordentliches Tackle aber das in erster Linie für meinen Fun-Faktor! Habe da auch schon ganz andere Storys erlebt, vorrangig von jungen Carphuntern ( soll keine Veralgemeinerung sein), die dann abfällig uber meine doch überholten Delkims gesprochen haben, oder mein Grand Snyper bestaunten. Diese Jungs kamen dann 2Std. später zu mir und fragten wie man denn nen no knot bindet, wie viele 40er ich denn schon auf meinen Auslandstripps hatte, wie man denn am besten nen 30er fängt usw.
HALLO das kann es doch nicht sein...
Wir betreiben hier doch alle nur ein Hobby. NUR EIN HOBBY!!!!!!
Wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig in unseren Ansichten von der Ausführung unseres Hobbys fertig machen, machen wir es uns nur selber schwer, und wenn wir alle untereinander scho so zerstritten sind, machen wir es den "Anglerfeindlichen Organisationen" nur leichter irgendwelche Gesetze durchzubringen!
Was interessiert es den Fischesser, wenn C&R verboten bleibt, was interessiert es die meisten Spinnfischer, wenn Nachtangeln verboten wird??? Das erschwert UNS alles nur unser Hobby! Der erste Schritt wäre es erstmal an einem Strang zu ziehen, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, und uns auch mal für die Anliegen, derer einzusetzen, die eine andere Art der Fischerei praktizieren, als wir selbst. Denn wie du mir, so ich dir! Und im Endeffekt profitieren wie alle!

So, das war nun das Wort zum Sonntag!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

@carphunter85

Glückwunsch zu diesem Posting, hätte von mir sein können |bla: 

Echt Klasse, steckt viel Wahrheit drin.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das die Postings länger werden, wenn man Klartext redet_


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

|good: 
DEM ist nix hinzuzufügen...
DANKE!!!

sportliche grüße

mirco


----------



## Husaberg_501 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Weltrekord geknackt*

Ich finde es ist typisch Karpfenangler, die sonst so sachlichen und ruhigen Zeitgenossen kommen durch gewisse Äußerungen ,die nicht mit ihrer Meinung übereinstimmt, völlig aus der Bahn und ticken förmlich aus! Die ewige C&R Diskussion artet schon fast in einen Glaubenskrieg aus und man hat das Gefühl man befindet sich wieder in den Kreuzzügen alter Tage. Ich bin auch Catch und Releaser, aber wenn sich jem. einen Karpfen für die Pfanne mitnehmen möchte, soll er doch tun, es ist sein gutes Recht! Ich würde es nicht tun, deshalb ist der andere doch nicht der schlechtere Angler ?! 
Der Umgang von manch C&R’ser mit den ihnen so wohlgesonnenen Karpfen ist oft viel schlimmer als die der Kochtopfangler die dem Leid wenigstens ein schnelles Ende setzen. 
Aber nein, es ist ja viel wichtiger ein Fotoshooting durchzuführen, nicht für nur ein oder zwei Bilder, nein da wird dann ein ganzer Film voll geballert, die Location noch gewechselt, neues Makeup aufgelegt...blabla...
Jeder Angler hat es mit Lebewesen und der so schönen Natur zu tun. Fragt man einen Angler warum er doch angeln geht antwortet wohl jeder....er genieße es an der schönen und frischen Natur zu sein! Dann sollte sie dementsprechend auch behandelt werden, immerhin möchte man sein Hobby noch möglichst lange ausüben und sich so frei wie möglich in der Natur bewegen können. Egal ob nun C&R oder Kochtopf. 
Typisch deutsch....etwas mehr Toleranz gegenüber anderen „Artgenossen“ bitte....


----------

